# Erfolg auf Mauritius



## Georg Baumann (27. November 2019)

Danke für den klasse Bericht und Petri zum Fang! Irgendwann muss ich auch mal im warmen Salwasser angeln ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. November 2019)

So eine Goldmakrele fehlt mir im persönlichem Fangbuch ...
toller Fisch!

Danke für den netten Kurzbericht.


----------

